Ask HN: What are your must-have packages for vim? - gjvc
======
entelechy
package manager:
[https://github.com/VundleVim/Vundle.vim](https://github.com/VundleVim/Vundle.vim)

surround: [https://github.com/tpope/vim-
surround](https://github.com/tpope/vim-surround)

repeat:
[http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2136](http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2136)

git: [https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
fugitive) (tim pope plugin)

undo: [https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim](https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim)

for repls: [https://github.com/jpalardy/vim-
slime](https://github.com/jpalardy/vim-slime)

for html: [http://emmet.io/](http://emmet.io/)

------
a3n
I used to install vim packages years ago. Now I just get by on what comes with
vim, including colorschemes (elflord). It looks like I have four packages
installed, and I don't remember what they're for.

EDIT: it looks like I use nerdtree at work.

------
galistoca
Ctrl+P, NERDTree, ag.vim. Especially ag.vim. I don't know how I would have
navigated around complex repositories without it.

------
mihaipocorschi
NERDtree Ctrl+P vim-plug

------
drakmail
vim-rails vim-rspec

:-)

